# Ford-Aurora Grand National Race Rules 1963



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Just wanted to give you guys a look.....you don't see these much!




















-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Now that is cool

Roger Corrie


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I love that they call the corner Marshalls "judges"....as if you were to judge whether or not a car came off the track and/or should you put it back on!?!

I can hear it now......."Gosh Wally what do you think, did the car wreck or just spin out? Well, I don't know Beave maybe we should ask Mom"!?!

ROFL :roll: 

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

gee, I know someone who has the videos from these races on DVD
hehehehehe


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Me two, Me two.....

I also know someone that has the original Ford-Aurora GN poster they keep cutting to when going to/comming form commercial break in the J. Carson race on said DVD!

BTW, love the vid!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, the vid is really nice. Some of the footage was transferred directly from the original masters. I just won two posters on ebay, 62 and 63... not a bad deal either. 
20 bucks covered both auctions and shipping


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

I know someone who was the 1962 Aurora Ford Grand Nat champion......
http://henryharnish.com/high/


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

No, no......I'm talking about THE poster used on Johnny Carson, or should I say the printers proof of said pic! :thumbsup: 

Sorry for the crappy pic, its all I had.










--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

I love the "Grave Digger" monster truck amd the Miller Beer can trophy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

red73mustang said:


> I love the "Grave Digger" monster truck amd the Miller Beer can trophy.


I know the guy who built that monster truck. Randy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Dig It!*

I got one of Yoders beauties too. I got mine from Joez a while back on a sweet heart deal. :thumbsup:

They are beautifully designed and executed. Sorry I dont have macro shots to do this rig justice. It's bullet proof and tears down the track with a vengance. 

This is one of my most popular rigs. Both young and old wanna rip the digger around the track. Fun, fun, fun!  

Here's a coupla more pics fer show tell. :wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill,

One great looking 4X4. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

that chassis design is genius. It makes me want to build one with two motors in it.
I have the Marchon Moster trucks and their pretty cool. However, like most of them, over time the cheap rubber like wheels crack. 

I need to start looking for replacement wheels.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya know what VJ...The durn thing dont need two motors!

Not only is the chassis high tech, the gear reduction jackshaft coupled with huge tires make this thing fly plenty good! Contoller response is very linear. It can be trolled around easily and when you whack the throttle it gets right to it. You can place your hand on the track and run right over it due to the hinged pick up arm.

A really well thought out design...if you guys ever get a chance to snag one I reccomend you jump on it. 

Keep in mind that ya need a four lane track to really enjoy this howling beast as it brodies around the track at warp 3.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok, Now Bill, line up a bunch of tyco lambos in lane 1 and 3 (matched pairs per lane). Put that monster in lane 2 and go-a-car-crushin'! Your grandboy will flip!:thumbsup:


----------

